# Bolivian Rams.



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

About a month ago I got 2 bolivian rams and put them in my 10 gallon planted.They would just mope around and stay at the botttom and wait for the food to fall to the bottom instead of going to the top.They were perfectly healthy.I was trying to think of something I could do to pep them up so I got a trio of green sword tails about 2 weeks ago.Now they swim around all of the time and kind of school with the sword tails they get along perfectly.I was just wondering if it is ok for the rams to be kept with sword tails.The tank is very clean I gravel sift once a week religiously every tuesday.So will they be ok as long as I maintain and feed correctly?Water parameters are all in balance.I am about 90% sure it's ok(Iv'e kept fish for about 16 yrs of my 17 just never rams). I just want to get opinions because I really love my fish .Thanks!


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I would personally move those fish into a larger tank asap. Rams are territorial to an extent, and require a minimum of 20 gallons. Swordtails also get too large for a ten gallon tank. Your fish would be more active and happier in a larger tank, if possible.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

my bolivian ram does the same thing as well, mopes around. he's done this for almost a year now and when i tried adding in another bolivian ram around his size, all he did was go after it, so i gave the newer one to my buddy. id also like to know if there was a possible way to 'pep' him up so i can see him actually being more active.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah they will be fine. Your rams will eat the sword's babies but if you dont mind that it should be fine. 

PS- 16 of your 17 years? How did you know what to do at age 1-4?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am just guessing here, but I am assuming it means she was raised with fish her whole life. You do tend to pick up a lot that way 

I would agree at 1 she probably wasn't actively learning a whole lot more than fishy fishy, but still, lots of exposure/learning


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for averyones advice.I just meant that I have grown up around fish and I know alot about them.I am currently saving up money to buy a 55 gallon tank and I am looking around on sites like craigslist for them.


----------



## Richled13 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, I think dither fish (smaller fish, of a prey type, whose presence permits the cichlid to know it is safe to come out) is the way to go, but as mentioned above, 10 gallons really isn't sufficient for that. 55 would be more than enough, you could put a lot more in there too!


----------

